# Food dilemma!



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been having trouble with Bibu's food lately. I've fed him several different brand with almost no success. He either doesn't care for it and rather starve, gets bad tear staining or gets loose/mucousy stools and a gurgly tummy. I've tried Acana, Orijen, EVO, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo, Wellness and Grandma Lucy's Artisan.

I always wean him from one food to another to make sure his tummy is ok, and still no success.

I have found that he has done fairly well with Addiction's Figlicious Venison but my husband doesn't want to feed him that b/c he says it looks like "hospital food"! He says its better for him to have some kibble/harder pieces in his food because it helps keep his teeth clean and healthy. Do you agree? So, I also tried mixing it with kibble but Bibu just seems to spit the kibble out...Smart man he is!

I do have to say that the Addiction is really mushy and kind of gross!
So, I am running out of options on what to feed him! I think he does best on a raw food diet and I would like to keep him on that.

Does anybody have any suggestions for me? I was thinking of feeding Dr. Harvey's Veg to Bowl but wanted to know the consistency of it before buying it. Is it mushy? Are there harder pieces that are munchable? Can you mix it with Bravo's Basic Blends(just protein), Oma's Pride or something along those lines or do you suggest I feed with human proteins?

I must mention I believe he is allergic to poultry and doesn't do well on grainy foods. He gets mucousy/runny stools on both. I've tried to feed simple organic boiled chicken and he just gets diarrhea every single time.

I look forward to suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll correct myself...I have fed him dehydrated raw, not plain and simple raw.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Honestly, if Bibu is doing great on the Addiction food your husband's opinion doesn't matter! It is one of the highest quality foods you can feed and it is a myth that dogs need dry kibble for dental health. I have London on a canned food and it looks and smells gross but it is what she needs so I am fine with it. Have you tried adding less water to the Addiction? That should help at least a little bit. I would love to be able to get both of mine on Addiction someday but we'll see if London can handle it in the future.

Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl may be a little "chunkier" but I haven't tried either before so I can't say for sure.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

In my opinion, if he likes the Addiction and is not having a problem with it, continue to feed it to him...just tell your husband, he is not the one that has to eat it!:biggrin:

Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl does not have any hard or crunchy pieces. It is soft once it is hydrated. I feed that and the Canine Health and my two have not had any problems with their teeth being clean....feeding kibble to keep the teeth clean is a myth.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I completely agree! All due respect, your husband isn't eating the food, Bibu likes it and it's a high quality food.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! I will re-order Addiction and also order a small batch of Dr. Harvey's and see which Bibu likes best. If he likes them both maybe I'll switch them up every once in a while in order not to make lunch/dinner time so boring for him.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I do have to admit thought, it is really tough to find anywhere in stores. Ordering online is always a mission. I'll just have to write it on my calendar as a to-do once a month!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bibu said:


> I do have to admit thought, it is really tough to find anywhere in stores. Ordering online is always a mission. I'll just have to write it on my calendar as a to-do once a month!


 I feed Addiction once in awhile. We rotate with Grandma Lucy's Artisan. I am not sure where you order Addiction from but this site has a reoccuring order option. They will ship the same order to you every few weeks depending on how often you want. Might help you so you don't forget. :thumbsup:
Addiction - Dog Food, Cat Food, Dog Treats - FREE SHIPPING


----------

